

Do posts appear on HN or Reddit first? - akozlik

I've noticed a lot of articles appearing on both sites, often within minutes of each other.  I want to subscribe to either a Reddit feed or a HN feed to minimize redundancies.  I'd rather go with the site that breaks news first, so which would it be?  Which site breaks news?
======
gaustin
If it's within minutes, does it truly matter? Also, neither site really
"breaks" news.

Anyway, to answer your question...

You will probably have to measure it, if you want. Should be too hard.
Another, better, solution might be to generate and publish a feed that
combines the two, without the redundancies. You could even include links to
the separate discussions.

------
bobf
Reddit "breaks news first" for the vast majority of stories, simply by having
a much larger userbase. I see HN as being far better filtered though, with
higher quality comments and signal/noise ratio.

------
noodle
depends on what type of post. there's plenty of stuff that doesn't show up
here or doesn't do well here that shows up on reddit and does well, and vice
versa. the crowd is similar, but different.

------
grasshoper
It's definitely Reddit most of the time. It's a larger site.

------
antonioe
If you mention wikileaks or aethism then of course reddit.

